# Airline approved Bow cases



## jnidiff (Feb 19, 2012)

I am planning my first out of state archery hunt. (Going to Texas on a pig and varmint hunt) I am looking for advice on which airline approved bow case is going to give me the best protection for my bow without breaking the bank. I will be buying 4 cases for 4 bows. Any help I can get is much appreciated.


----------



## RacknRoll (Sep 15, 2010)

There is an SKB Double Rifle & Bow Case I have almost picked up a couple times. Come in Black, OD Green and more expensive Tan. Really nice case and I hope to buy one soon.


----------



## RacknRoll (Sep 15, 2010)

Here is where I found it. May be cheaper somewhere else but they are pricey. Tough as nails.

http://www.amazon.com/SKB-Military-Standard-Double-Carbine/dp/B001B8YJOS


----------



## jnidiff (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow that is pricey but I guess since I have to buy two cases it may not be much difference. Thanks for the info.


----------

